# 1314 (forever), 520 (I love you)



## fengari0luna

Hello! I have just read that the pronunciation of "1314" is close to "forever" in Mandarin and that the pronunciation of "520" is close to "I love you". Could you kindly tell me the exact pronunciation (in latin words, of course) of "1314", "forever", "520" (wu er ling, right?) and "I love you" (wo ai ni, right?)? Thanks!


----------



## xiaolijie

1314 = yi san yi si
"Forever" = yi sheng yi shi
(Note: When "yi sheng yi shi" is said by some Taiwanese/ Southern Chinese, it sounds pretty close to "yi san yi si")


----------



## fengari0luna

Thank you very very much  
I supposed that the pronunciation of "520" and "I love you" was correct as I wrote it, right?


----------



## xiaolijie

Yes, both are correct. "Ni" in some dialect is pronounced as "li", which is close to "ling".


----------



## Dan H

fengari0luna said:


> Thank you very very much
> I supposed that the pronunciation of "520" and "I love you" was correct as I wrote it, right?


 Yep, they're both correct in Mandarin, pronunciation of 5 in Mandarin is almost similar as 我(I ), for the same reasons, 2(爱-love ) 0(你-you ). But, you should be aware that they're just available in Mandarin, but Cantonese. In the event that you speak 520 in Cantonese, 520 stands for 唔愛妳, equal to DO NOT LOVE YOU.


----------



## fengari0luna

Thank you for the very exhaustive answer!!!


----------



## Pyon-sama

一生一世1314 sort of like..."in the whole world" or "until i die" sort of thing


----------



## acemach

I interpreted 1314 to be yi sheng yi si, or "together from birth to death", more or less Forever.

Dan H, perhaps the pronounciations used where you live are much different, but 520 in Mandarin as spoken here sounds very much different from 'I love you'.

5 - wu vs I/Me - wo
2 - er  vs Love - ai
0 - ling vs You - ni

In spoken Cantonese, where You is lei/nei, perhaps there might be some resemblance, but not in Mandarin.

Ace


----------



## fengari0luna

... it seems things are more complicated than I expected  
Thank you everybodies!!!


----------



## the.yangist

Some Taiwanese use "love tiger balm," to match the English phonetics, "I love you."  Sorry I'm not at a Chinese keyboard right now.


----------



## Dan H

acemach said:


> I interpreted 1314 to be yi sheng yi si, or "together from birth to death", more or less Forever.
> 
> Dan H, perhaps the pronounciations used where you live are much different, but 520 in Mandarin as spoken here sounds very much different from 'I love you'.
> 
> 5 - wu vs I/Me - wo
> 2 - er vs Love - ai
> 0 - ling vs You - ni
> 
> In spoken Cantonese, where You is lei/nei, perhaps there might be some resemblance, but not in Mandarin.
> 
> Ace


 
I speak standard Mandarin..I am wondering whether there are any difference in our Mandarin(PuTongHua), as you are speaking standard Mandarin ???

In standard Mandarin, 5 2 0 respectively is [wu] [er] [ling] in Pinyin, 我 爱 你 respectively is [wo] [ai] [ni] in Pinyin.

Apparently, they are much different between 5 2 0 and 我 爱 你 in Pinyin, let alone PRONUNCIATION. Sticktly speaking, the pronounciations are different, though what's the reason for the people recognize them as "I love you" in Mandarin?? 
Because that the pronunciation of 520 is close to 我爱你[i love you] and the special form of using simple numbers to stand for I love you In Mandarin.
It is unnecessary to dispute the slight difference over their pronunciations. 

The same reason for the pronunciations of 0 and 你[you] in Cantonese.

The point is, 520 is generally used as I love you in Mandarin but Cantonese. In the event that i tell my beloved sweet heart 520 in Mandarin, she no doubt believe that i love her.


----------



## twinklestar

the.yangist said:


> some taiwanese use "love tiger balm," to match the english phonetics, "i love you." sorry i'm not at a chinese keyboard right now.


 
爱老虎油:d


----------

